# If you ever doubted Amazon's customer service....



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

You know how if your Kindle dies, you'll usually have a replacement by the next day?  My Literati died, a week ago today.  I called customer service and they told me they would send me a box and a pre-paid shipping label to return it, then they would send me another one.  It's been a week today, and I still don't even have the box and the label yet!

Hail to Amazon customer service


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow, I'm sorry to hear your Literati died. It's a shame to compare anyone's customer service to Amazon, though, nobody can live up to that.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Update:  I originally called Literati customer service on March 10th to report that my Literati died.  Was told on the phone that day that they would send me a box and shipping label to return it.  As of today I still don't have it (March 21) so I called back.  Was told that it went out on the 17th and I should have it any day now.  I said, but I called on the 10th, it didn't go out until the 17th?  He said yes that's right, we ran out of stock.  Wonder what that means?  I'm thinking they are waiting for more returns so they can fix them and use them as replacements, do ya think?

One thing I must say that shocked me, when I called the 800 number that I found on the internet, a man answered, I mean a real live person, picked up the phone and said "Literati customer service", I almost didn't know what to say at first!  No recording, no choose from the following options, a real person.


----------

